# Where can I get a onesie from.....fast!



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Well the cone is uncomfortable and the inflatable collar is not doing the job! I know some of you used onesies, where did you get/order them from? 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tesco, asda, sainsburys, 18-24 month baby vests, cut a hole for tail. I would recommend getting some with arms, the sleeveless ones don't stay on without shoulders to hold them up!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Great! Thanks Ruth, fingers crossed it works! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm sure it will, the main problem is undoing them when they need to pee/poo. All in all they worked for Lola.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Picture in the noise please,
Seymour that is - not you in yours!!


----------

